# Andrew Zimmern - How Bizzare Food Show



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Hope you are all having a great weekend. Anyway have any of you ever watched a show called How Bizzare hosted by Andrew Zimmern? This crazy SOB goes around the world eating just about anything he can get his hands on. Anyway just wanted to know if anyone else has watched this show before. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 25, 2007)

No, I saw the ad for it on tv, but haven't found it on a channel yet. I didn't look to see what it was on the ad. I'll let the Tivo look for his name now that you gave it to me. It sounds interesting.

Nope, just did a search for "Zimmern" and it didn't find him. Didn't find "How Bizzare" either. Are you sure about the spelling? What channel is it on? Tivo is cool, but sometimes it's hard to find stuff.

Thanks man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2007)

*It's on the Travel Channel Stoney Bud.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks man, I even looked on that and didn't find it. What time slot is it in? I'm trying to set my Tivo to record it.

Thanks man!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2007)

*Stoney Bud it's on at like 9:00 at night. Check out this link. http://travel.discovery.com/tv/bizarre-foods/bizarre-foods.html *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks man! The Tivo is weird sometimes. I have to use the exact words, or it won't find it. With the time slot, it won't fail. I'm kind of a food freak. I once worked as a prep cook for a very famous chef. I'm looking forward to watching this show. Thanks for your help in finding it! I'm curious to see how much of the food he showcases is something I've eaten in my travels.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2007)

*I don't know Stoney Bud this dude eats some nasty stuff. I mean he eats anything and i mean anything. Some of the crap he eats i wouldn't even think about giving to my dog.  *


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 26, 2007)

*i watched something the other day where this guy travelled the world to 'survive' and some of the things he ate were pretty nasty. At one stage he picked up a tiny live frog from the water hole and then bit its head off saying that he has to kill it in one bite or it will wriggle down his throat (why didnt he bash it on a rock first???) and then he got a turtle and said he has to pressure cook it... so he chucked it on a fire :-o*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 26, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I don't know Stoney Bud this dude eats some nasty stuff. I mean he eats anything and i mean anything. Some of the crap he eats i wouldn't even think about giving to my dog.  *


Hehe, I'm gonna have to see this...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 27, 2007)

Awww Dude! Now, the show I just watched was my first one of his.

What a menu! I'll tell you what I remember and you tell me what I forgot!

First, they had some kind of river rat down in Lusanna. That guy that has the show; he's kind of whimpy. I saw him wigglin about eatin a river rat. Heck, I figger if somun else et it, I can too! Won't kill me if it din kill him!

Then the guy spent the rest of the show eatin the same damn thing we have roun here all the time! What's up wit that stuff man? I thought the guy had sommthin special!

Turns his nose up at some Mullet roe, heck, that stuff is great! The guy's a pansy! Gave it a negetive one on a one to ten. Hell, the cook musta been blind. That stuff is great man!

Now mullet crisps, or the fried tail is damn good man! Cruncy...jus like a tater chip with a little fish on it! YUM buddy!

Deep Fried Grouper Throat! Man oh Man! This guy can find em! Man, that's bar food here bouts. Good eatin.

Now I draw the line at chitlins man. The doc says I can't have em anymore. Might have to git another doc. Man, if you like deep fried chitlins, you're my kinda person man. Like I said tho, the doc, he's not too wild about em.

Dude! Gator Tail!!!! YUM YUM YUM!!!!! And the dude got to eat the wings and bigfoot! They musta liked him!!! He liked em too! That's good eatin right here in my house!

The guy had some kind of sausage from pork. Hey! I thought he was gonna do somethin new man!

I did like that bird dish he had made for him! Had a chicken inside a duck inside a turkey with the cornbread stuffin slapped on top and wrapped up nice and then cooked real good in the slow cooker outside! That thing was sliced up and looked like a Sunday feast all rolled up with different meats all in the same piece! Somkinda cool there man!

Still can't beileve the pansy don't like Mullet roe all fried up so nice! Must be a city boy!

Ok, what else.....lets see if Stoney's memory is working....


OOOOHHHHH Yeah!!!

They cooked up some racoon and possum with a little squirrel on the side! I like these folks! They have ALL the good stuff! I might have to write to him and get the address for some of these places!

If you haven't eaten racoon, you're missing out man. I like to catch em in the live trap and feed em corn for a couple of weeks. It fattens em up and gets some of the game outta em. Dude! Longside a couple of hens eggs and some grits and you got a damn good breakfast there!

Man oh man! What time is that other show you were talkin about on? You know, the one you said they had weird stuff on?

Hey, you got the channels all gaffed up and gave me a regular southern cookin show, but I sure did like what they cooked up man!!!

When you see that weird show where the guy eats stuff you wouldn't feed your dog, let me know man. I'll watch that one too and let you know what I think about it!

Thanks man!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey, just in case someun don't know what wings and bigfoot is on a gator, the wings are the front legs, little tiny things, but real dark meat and nice an fishy tasten. The bigfoot is just like it sounds, it's the rear legs. Nice dark meat, but not as dark as the wings. Nice light flavor. Makes me think of piece of Perch on a thin slice of beef. Really good mix of flavors.

Ya'll have a goodun now. Talkin about all this good food made my accent come back on me. Now I'm gonna talk like this for a week!

The dude missed one of the best dishes in the south man. Dillo man! We got em all over the place! We're talkin BBQ! Serious BBQ man!

You gotta try some man! Juicey and rich meat! Slidem up next to some sweet taters cooked with possum fat and you have me for dinner man!

Some corn bread next to it all and I'm in pig heaven man!

Now I'm hungry again...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2007)

*Hey Stoney Bud that wasn't one of his good shows. You gotta watch it when he is in another country.   I had a feeling it was gonna be weak because he was in the states. Keep watching and you'll see what i mean.  *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah I caught his show once and he had eaten "balu" form the Phillipines which is fermented duck eggs that are 18 days old and then steamed briefly, yuck!  And then on to eat huge larvae after being cooked with rice and some seasonings.  He has bigger b**** than I do when it comes to the things he's eaten. The funny thing is he tries to be nice when he's telling someone that the food tastes like crap. They say, "don't knock it til ya try it".


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 28, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hey Stoney Bud that wasn't one of his good shows. You gotta watch it when he is in another country.  I had a feeling it was gonna be weak because he was in the states. Keep watching and you'll see what i mean.  *


Man, that *was* a great show! The dude made me seriously hungry!

I've got the Tivo set to record him every time!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2007)

*Hey Stoney Bud did ya get a chance to check out the show the other night? I can't believe that ever since i told ya to check out the show they have been some what lame. They need to get over in them weird countries again because they eat some weird stuff. We will have to see what he has in store for us next week.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah buddy! I set the tivo to record it every time! The last show was filled with stuff I LOVE!!!

Meat pies, cockles, the seaweed dish, pigeon, haggis, eel, man oh man!

I'm sending a letter to this guy and offer to go with him!

This guy eats just like I do! I love trying new stuff.

Tried sheep eyes once and fish eyes too. Neither was very good. The fish eyes were the best of the two.

Dude! Thanks for turning me on to this show!


----------



## albasketball3424 (Apr 4, 2007)

I have watched andrew zimmern's how bizzare from the first show and it is sweet. I have also traveled around the world for business and have tried many bizzare foods myself.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 10, 2007)

*Hey Stoney Bud did ya catch his last show? Tell ya what man that Guinea Pig sure looked good.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 10, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hey Stoney Bud did ya catch his last show? Tell ya what man that Guinea Pig sure looked good.  *


Ha! I haven't seen it yet. It's on too late for me. I recorded it though. I'll be watching it tonight.


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 10, 2007)

Cool thread...just wanted to post this link for my Stoney brother...

Turducken http://www.blacktable.com/turducken031217.htm

I'll bring the sativa. 

Bonus link: Cannabis recipes http://www.schmoo.co.uk/thclub/recipes.htm


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 10, 2007)

Some of the stuff this dude eats actually look kind of good to me .


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 10, 2007)

Ha! The dude cracks me up when he gags over something. I've eaten foods from all over the world. I've tried a lot of the things he's eating. He did have one point; He has a Western Stomach and should not try some of the local fresh water dishes. The natives are sometimes immune to the parasitical action. Westerners usually aren't. I've eaten local for many months in many of the countries I've traveled in. It's sometimes rough at first, but I really miss some of the more weird things that turned out to be very good.

Guinea Pig is a standard. As is Armadillo in some parts of the world.

Good stuff. Made for a BBQ.

I'm serious, I'm going to write this dude and ask him if he wants a sidekick. I'll eat the things he won't. Hahahahaa. Some things....I do draw the line.

Rooster gonads? Hmmmmm, I'll have to pass. 

Raw pig gonads? Hmmmmm, I'll have to pass.

I'm just not a gonad eaten dude, man.

I'm still waiting for him to try one of my favorites. Rattler BBQ.

I'm talking seriously good. Beats out pork.

Ha! Bro's Grunt, you found me a serious munchie program!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 10, 2007)

About Armadillo...

It's the only known creature on the planet that is a natural carrier of leprosy.

No kiddin.

Of course, once that puppy has reached 165 degrees F, any of the virus is dead and well done.

It's the animals mucus membrane that carry the virus. Nose, mouth, intestinal track. Most of that is washed, discarded and if not, then well cooked.

Great meat for a sandwich. Some spicy mustard.....peppers....

Oh yeah.

Make sure you cook your Armadillo very well. Wash your hands after handling it raw.

I can't wait to see what this dude has on next.

No kiddin man. I cranked open a can of eel and mixed it with some rice and peppers just now...you guys make me hungry.

One of the coolest things in Germany is at the carnaval, sometimes, there are games that you can play where the prize is a big piece of BBQ or Deep Fried eel. Awesome good stuff.

Bro's Grunt; this is one cool show man.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 10, 2007)

Did you see the show on Asia?

It's the starter show for the series.

The Tivo got it. Awesome chow! A few too many bugs in dishes, but hey, if someone else at the table eats the thing; I'll give it a go. Anyone who has eaten a smoked oyster can't complain about texture.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Apr 11, 2007)

stoney im definately with you on the rattler BBQ...definately better than pork...IHOP should add it to their menu...2 eggs hash browns and grilled diamondback...talk about the breakfast of champions


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 11, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Awww Dude! Now, the show I just watched was my first one of his.
> 
> What a menu! I'll tell you what I remember and you tell me what I forgot!
> 
> ...




Dude... beef, pork, chicken...  a lil duck... thatsabout it for food groups man lol all that other stuff you mentioned is called amimals.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been dying to try some bear for the longest time...And I have a ton of rabbits out in my yard...And after watching Survivor Man when he snares a rabbit and eats it...I'm getting pretty tempted to give it a try. I'm sure it would make a delicious stew. I've also always wanted to try rattle snake. You guys are only making me want to try it even more. I've always wondered what alligator would be like...In my mind it tastes pretty good. I just wish there were places around me that served up these dishes!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 17, 2007)

LaserK, when you're ready to eat one of those rabbits, you let me know and I'll tell you in a PM how to clean it and prep it for eating.

Rattler, you can buy from http://exoticmeats.com/store/index.php

I'll tell you how to prepare it too when you get some.

Gator tastes like mild fish with a pork texture. Very good. You can buy that at the same place.

Yum!

Bear would disappoint you. It's not that good. It's tough. It's greasy. Pretty much starvation food. Not bad jerky however, if seasoned right. Hell, jerky is tough anyway.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 17, 2007)

Man, I'm serious. This guy eats good! This show was in Morocco. For those of you that are geographically challenged, it's in the upper left of the African coast.

The guy visited several markets and a couple of villages.

Here's the menu of dishes he ate:


* Mashwi (whole roasted lamb) -- ear, cheek, tongue, eyeball
I've had cheek and eyeball. Cheek is great. Eyeball is so so.

* Snails
Snails are just good. Damn good! I've had them in several countries.

* Calfs tongue
This is pretty good. I've had it several ways. Sliced thin and eaten rolled with cheese is a good way.

* Cows heart
Pretty ordinary. A little tough, but ok.

* Stuffed pancreas
I've never had it. It looked good.

* Moroccan tea
Very good stuff.

* K'lia - (salted, dried mystery meat preserved in its own fat)
Never had it. Smelled it once. No thanks.

* Tagine with chicken (roasted meat cooked in conical pot)
Chicken stew.

* Marges sausage
Real good and prolly one of the worst foods you can eat, health wise.

* Kefta (spiced lamb meatballs)
Awesome good! With wild rice, it's really, really good.

* Lamb kidneys
Never had em.

* Cuttlefish
Oh yeah. Good if cooked on an open fire until crisp.

* Stingray
Very good. Not too good the way he ate it, but if I cooked it for him, he'd never want it any other way.

* Whole sardines (including the heads)
Ha! Very good snack! The heads are crunchy and crisp! Real good!

* Tagine with goat
Good, but goat isn't one of my favorites.

*Breewats (pastries filled with chicken and vegetables)
Oh man, these puppies are awesome good. A place near me serves them.

* Pastilla (pigeon pie)
Pretty good. Not a favorite, but good.

*Poached calfs brains
Never had em poached. I've had them fried with eggs. Not bad. Kind of bland but very rich. Also one of the worst things you can eat for your health. Maxs out cholesterol.


Well, Bro's Grunt, once again I have to thank you for pointing out this wonderful show to me. I'm going to ask Andrew if I can tag along with him as his show groupie. Hahahahahahaa


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 17, 2007)

i watched it the cuz is sick wouldnt eat some of that stuff if i was stranded starving lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 17, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> wouldnt eat some of that stuff if i was stranded starving



Ha! Oh yeah ya would...

Hunger makes everything taste better!

I sure won't ever go hungry.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 18, 2007)

hey stoney...Just saying I do bag a few of those rabbits...I mean they're wild and all so do I need to worry about rabbies/plague and stuff? It's a residential area. As far as I know there is none of that here. Seeing them jumping around the yard is really making me really hungry for rabbit meat...I know that's mean, but those little furballs look delicious.

I don't think we have any diamond backs up here...Otherwise they would definitely be slowly cooking over camp fire already. I could be wrong though...In that case they better heed the warning and hide while they have the chance .


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 18, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> hey stoney...Just saying I do bag a few of those rabbits...I mean they're wild and all so do I need to worry about rabbies/plague and stuff?


 
If the rabbits are healthy looking and not acting like CUJO, they'll be fine. Bag a few? Ha, how hungry are you?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 18, 2007)

Rabits good but i like deer beter!! and know i wouldnt starve probly never besome wear i can get stranded lol i know my way around the woods and all the tricks


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 18, 2007)

ehhh...maybe just 2 adults. I guess I can hold off until they grow up a bit more. Still fairly little.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 18, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> ehhh...maybe just 2 adults. I guess I can hold off until they grow up a bit more. Still fairly little.


 
You'll find that they taste much better if you capture them using a live trap and then feed them lots of veggies. They'll fatten up and the meat will taste cleaner. In the wild, they sometimes eat things like wild onions that make the meat kind of gamey.

Also, when cleaning them, watch out for the musk sacs under their armpits. Punture one of them and you won't be eating it after the first bite. GAG.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2007)

*Hey Stoney Bud did you happen to catch lastnights show? There are a few other shows i've been checking out that are pretty cool also. *

*Man vs. Wild*
*Survivor Man*


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 10, 2007)

Man vs. Wild is nuts...that guy bear is out of his mind...did you see the one in australia where he had to drink his own piss?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 10, 2007)

Bizarre indeed...chicken feet, cow skin soup, cow heel soup and...GAG...conch penis are a few things I saw him eat in a show. Btw, the conch penis was raw and he said it was "tough"...lol.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

TBG i like watchin Surviorman and
Man vs. Wild those are really good
shows i think its freakin cool as hell
how they can just get dropped off
some were and be able to survive
no way i would i would die.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2007)

Birdman Burke said:
			
		

> TBG i like watchin Surviorman and
> Man vs. Wild those are really good
> shows i think its freakin cool as hell
> how they can just get dropped off
> ...


*Did you see the one Man vs. Wild where he found a dead Zebra and cut some of the meat off and ate it raw? Eating Maggots off a dead animal? Man this dude has some big one's for sure. *


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

yea i kno that is so gross i heard one
of his episodes he grabbed a elephant
terd and squeezed the juices out cuz
he was dehydriating i would much rather die
than do that.

And like what u said he eats so much things raw
i dont kno why he doesnt just cook it like Surviorman
and when he eats those bugs gosh they make me
want to throw up. But still with it beening gross its
still a very good show to watch.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2007)

*That was a nasty episode with the elephant. My man just picked that big ball of dung up and just squeezed that turd juice out. Stuff was running all down his face. MMMMMMMMM chocolate elephant shake anyone. :hubba: *


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *MMMMMMMMM chocolate elephant shake anyone. :hubba: *


 
TBG you almost made me throw up there
i do not how he can handle that stuff honestly
hes propally the most manly guy i have ever seen
when u grab a big terd and drink the juices ur making
a statement hahah


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 10, 2007)

what about where he found the dead sheep and cut its eye out, than cooked it in boiling volcano water and ate it...i would really like to know how he pulls this stuff off...the only thing that gets me about that show is that he has someone telling him what to do and what he can/cant eat...and how is it that he has to do all these crazy things to survive, and the camera crew just follows and does nothing


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

but if u watch Surviorman he cares the
camera equipment around and tapes
himself surviving that would be very diffcult...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2007)

*Did anyone see the episode of Man vs. Wild when he stalked the rabbit? He got about 5 feet from it and cracked it in the head with a stick. :shocked:  He practiced for about an hour tossing it at a tree stump. A true hunter. *


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

whattt are u serious TBG i havent seen that
episode thats crazy hopefully he didnt
eat it raw did he?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2007)

Birdman Burke said:
			
		

> whattt are u serious TBG i havent seen that
> episode thats crazy hopefully he didnt
> eat it raw did he?


*It was wild Birdman. No he cooked the rabbit. *


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 11, 2007)

yea i think he only eats fish raw


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2007)

thedutchmaster3 said:
			
		

> yea i think he only eats fish raw


*NO. He came across a dead zebra half eaten by lions and cut some of the meat off and ate it raw. One sick man i'm telling ya. *


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 11, 2007)

hahah man vs wild is awesome. bear gryls or whatever is a B.A. 
yeah that one where he drank his piss was crazzy.

on one of the episodes he got dropped off on a glacier and had to cross some river that was dangerously cold. so before he jumped in he saw some smoke from a far which were some natural gysiers. After he jumped in the river, he said he had about 15 minutes before he would pass out from hypothermia, in which he would have to reach these gysiers or whatever. When he got there the water was boiling so he couldnt even go in it!! ahha he made some pool of water that wasnt too hot and he was just laying there in the middle of the arctic. 

it was nuts!


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 11, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *NO. He came across a dead zebra half eaten by lions and cut some of the meat off and ate it raw. One sick man i'm telling ya. *


Damn, i didnt see that one. Usually he will at least try to cook his food. Sometimes i guess theres no time. I wonder how much he gets paid for doing all these wild things.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah man, I record all of his shows! Pretty good one. I would have loved to have some of that raw conch. It's really good. I've never had it quite that fresh.

I'd have to pass on the Conch peewee. I think ole Andrew is kinda into that kind of thing...some of his comments are pretty obvious.

The cowskin soup looked kind of good. The survivor type shows aren't my bag man. I did that crap in real life. I don't need the re-runs...hehe.

That Bizare foods is one good show. I wish they would have it on every day. I mean, the guy has to eat every day, right? Why not just have him do it in a different place every day? The Southern food one is my favorite of course. I'd like to get my hands on one of those river rodents. It sounded like it was good!



			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hey Stoney Bud did you happen to catch lastnights show? There are a few other shows i've been checking out that are pretty cool also. *
> 
> *Man vs. Wild*
> *Survivor Man*


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2007)

I love man vs. wild. He does some crazy stuff. but hey he lives.....
I like the bizarre foods but I miss it a lot. 
My favorite is "How it's made" on discovery channel. They had Phillips florous on a week or so ago...wish they would do HID lighting


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 12, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yeah man, I record all of his shows! Pretty good one. I would have loved to have some of that raw conch. It's really good. I've never had it quite that fresh.
> 
> I'd have to pass on the Conch peewee. I think ole Andrew is kinda into that kind of thing...some of his comments are pretty obvious.
> 
> ...


*Stoney that other food show is great as well with Anthony Bourdain. Something tells me he smokes weed. :hubba: *


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 12, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *It was wild Birdman. No he cooked the rabbit. *


 
allright good cuz the few episodes i have seen of
man vs. wild he has eaten somethign raw in every
one i seen.

and also Mutt How its Made is a sweet show i like
watching how things we normally use get made
it so cool my friends say its boring but i do not
kno how its intertaining but it is:woohoo: 


take care

peace.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2007)

Okay, that Man Vs Wild show-

Surely he has trouble getting dates.  LOL.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 12, 2007)

maybe he is gay mom hahaha


----------



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2007)

Birdman Burke said:
			
		

> allright good cuz the few episodes i have seen of
> man vs. wild he has eaten somethign raw in every
> one i seen.
> 
> ...






GREAT AVY AND CARTOON MAN. Go Aquateen!!!!! 

Oh and Ma....that guy can't get a date...he's too busy being dropped off in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 12, 2007)

> maybe he is gay mom hahaha


Probably wouldn't change his dateable status...lol.


----------

